# Hello



## striker1488 (Feb 28, 2012)

Good to be here. I'm 39 and getting back into serious routine workout. Ive read alot on here and just ran into the "introduce yourself" page. Thanks for having me. Cheers


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*striker1488* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to the Board!!


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello


----------



## brazey (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kimi (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 28, 2012)

Whats up!!!


----------



## xpillz.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Filessika (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## mooner (Feb 29, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 29, 2012)

welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## adambomb (Mar 1, 2012)

welcome.


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## 9mm. (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome dude.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

